# A Horse With Trust Issues...What To Do?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Time and patience! Lots more of time and patience on top of that. Hanging out in the paddock with him. His curiosity will take over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I would also recommend round pen work. This will help the horse respect you first of all, then you can build your relationship from there. I would definitely try to work with him for short amounts of time every day as well.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

DubyaS6 said:


> I would also recommend round pen work. This will help the horse respect you first of all, then you can build your relationship from there. I would definitely try to work with him for short amounts of time every day as well.


- YES - round pen work helps a TON, if you have a smaller paddock - put him there and spend a lot of time with him to earn his trust.. I believe that to gain his trust can be accomplished without food and treats as that will only make him NIP and eventually bite. I taught my 2 year old filly to want to hand out with me like this using no treats whatsoever and she did not trust humas when I got her this past Christmas.


----------



## Kate90 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks, 

I'll definitely have to try those suggestions!!


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes just take your time; I wouldn't round pen a horse with trust issues. Yes I know everyone will jump on me for saying that, but I don't feel it is the ideal way to produce trust.

Hand grazing, longeing (quietly), riding, and simply being trustworthy (consistent, quiet, firm, patient).


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Remember that the horse is only trying to survive; his bad prior experiences with humans have taught him to be suspicious even beyond the natural caution of a prey animal. Remember this to avoid getting angry at him for it, ever!

Instead of angry/frustrated, your attitude toward him must be *helpfulness.* You want to help this horse with his unhappy past. 

If you approach him with helpfulness, otherwise known as a good "feel", the horse will respond with trust, incrementally.

Your feel is all that he has to go on.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

everyone here has given great advice as far as i know! haha i would probably roundpen him if i were you, only use as much aid as you have to, even if its just a little hand flick to get him going or something, dont overdue it. and the best advice i have is to be his leader, be confident and patient  good luck!


----------



## Kate90 (Feb 22, 2011)

I managed tonight to hand feed him a little and he allowed me to pet his neck without trying to bite me, so I'm thinking there is only going to be improvements from here on!!

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, I will gain this horse's trust yet!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd say just stay out in the pasture with him. If you have a paddock you could put him in and have a round bale of hay that you could sit on I'd suggest just sit out there for a while. Maybe take something out there to distract you because you might be out there for a while before he comes up by you. That's usually how I bond with my horses when I can't work with them. I'll just sit there for a few hours all bundled up in the winter, sometimes even just lay on the bale and watch the clouds go by. x3

But of course if you don't have a roundbale you could just make do with whatever you do have. Something yummy like if you sat out there with some grain. Maybe after a few times just make him put the halter and leadrope on to eat (if you can get it), and then take it off when you let him back out. Then all of a sudden being hooked up becomes a good thing.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Northern said:


> Remember that the horse is only trying to survive; his bad prior experiences with humans have taught him to be suspicious even beyond the natural caution of a prey animal. Remember this to avoid getting angry at him for it, ever!
> 
> Instead of angry/frustrated, your attitude toward him must be *helpfulness.* You want to help this horse with his unhappy past.
> 
> ...



I really like the word "helpfulness" a lot.
Horses are just such communal creatures and need that mutual support from the herd to feel whole.
Being a part of a cooperative and balanced group gives them a sense of peace and order.

Show him what you expect, be consistent and fair.
Give him comfort and safety and the trust will come.


----------

